# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  El virus PCV2 puede reducir la producción porcina en un 30%

## Bruno Cillóniz

Promueven la prevención en las granjas.  _El circovirus porcino tipo 2 (PCV2) se diagnosticó en nuestro país a mediados del año pasado. _   *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Agraria.pe.-* Según Cristian Gutiérrez, especialista chileno de la farmacéutica Boehringer Ingelheim, este virus -PCV2- no entraña restricciones en los envíos a mercados extranjeros, pero sí influye negativamente en el desarrollo de los suidos (cerdos domésticos, jabalíes y sus parientes más cercanos) mermando la calidad y crecimiento de los animales y afectando su producción hasta en un 30%. 
La enfermedad, que se detectó por primera vez en Canadá en 1991, ha supuesto pérdidas anuales para la industria porcina en Europa de  600 millones y unos US$ 200 millones para la coreana, encontrándose en la actualidad en prácticamente todas las granjas del mundo. No conozco una granja que no lo tenga o que haya sido capaz de erradicarlo, por lo tanto es una necesidad de primer orden en todos los sistemas productivos, indicó Gutiérrez. 
Y aunque en un comienzo sólo se contaba con unas 20 medidas básicas de prevención, expuestas por el doctor francés François Madec, recién en el año 2006 aparecieron las primeras vacunas comerciales para el control de la enfermedad. 
En Latinoamérica, en el año 2007 se diagnostica la enfermedad del circovirus porcino, tanto en Chile como en Argentina. A partir de ahí surge un efecto dominó para el resto del continente, donde las granjas afectadas necesitaban confirmar la presencia de este agente para acceder a la herramienta de control, en este caso la vacuna. 
Llevamos 3 años trabajando en varios países latinoamericanos y estamos tratando de controlar este virus, añadió Gutiérrez, así podremos evitar el impacto económico y la merma productiva del empresario de carne porcina. 
El especialista chileno aseguró que a mediados del año pasado, ya se diagnosticó la enfermedad en el Perú. Pero gracias a la llegada de las vacunas, ya poseemos de alternativas para el control de la enfermedad, mediante la prevención.  *No hay peligro de restricciones* 
Aunque los países no prohíben el ingreso de animales desde países positivos al virus PCV2, como sí sucede con la fiebre aftosa, o la fiebre H1N1 mal llamada fiebre porcina- Gutiérrez alertó que el solo hecho de que el virus esté presente en la granja, indicaría que de la producción total se pueden tener pérdidas de un 10% hasta un 30%. 
Los animales -en el caso del circovirus porcino tipo 2- de un lote, nunca crecen como sus hermanos y no llegan al precio de venta. Eso quiere decir, que si tengo 100 cerdos, 20 ó 30 no serán aptos para su comercialización, indicó.  *El exitoso caso de Chile* 
Chile no tuvo diagnóstico de fiebre H1N1, como ocurrió con Argentina, Canadá o México y donde sí existieron importantes restricciones. El país vecino posee un mercado principalmente de exportación a países asiáticos como Japón o Corea. 
Sí, reconoció Gutiérrez, sufrieron una caída en su producción debido a la errónea asociación de la fiebre H1N1 con el consumo de carne de cerdo y al aumento en el precio del grano, aunque afirmó, pasó en casi todos los países de manera general. 
En el caso de Chile nosotros tenemos una condición de isla sanitaria al estar rodeados por el desierto en el norte, por el océano y por las montañas, de ahí más que exportar volumen (como puede hacer EEUU) nosotros competimos en eficiencia y en calidad. Tenemos un mercado asiático muy importante y el foco puesto en los requerimientos de la UE, concluyó.   *DATOS: *  
  Chile posee 220 mil hembras tecnificadas, las cuales producen unos 30 lechones anuales cada una.  
  Su producción alcanza unos 10 millones de cerdos anuales.Temas similares: ARROZ ¿Virús de la hoja blanca por Sogata ó NEMATODOS? ¿ QUE LE PASA A ESTE MAIZ ?...¿mc elementos, genetico, virus, fitotoxicidad?? Influenza en México y EE.UU. no tiene relación con gripe porcina Influenza en México y EE.UU. no tiene relación con gripe porcina Senasa descarta que gripe porcina se haya presentado en el Perú

----------

